# Your Dog's Eyes



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Should this exam be done as early as a year old? And than yearly?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Went to a clinic/talk by Wendy Townsend in May.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

KaMu said:


> Should this exam be done as early as a year old? And than yearly?


General recommendation is 2 years of age to start, and yearly for the life of the dog. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

What kind of specialist should I look for to do the test? We haven't done it yet (Bentley's only 5 months old) but we will be doing it now that I know we should.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> What kind of specialist should I look for to do the test? We haven't done it yet (Bentley's only 5 months old) but we will be doing it now that I know we should.


An ACVO (American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists) vet. 

Thank you!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a big thumbs up for me. I took my two year old, Midas, last year for an eye check. He has iris cysts. He will be checked yearly to make sure they remain unchanged. My Graham will also be going when he turns two. Thanks to Pointgold for referring us to Dr. Ramsey. He is fabulous!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MidasMom said:


> That's a big thumbs up for me. I took my two year old, Midas, last year for an eye check. He has iris cysts. He will be checked yearly to make sure they remain unchanged. My Graham will also be going when he turns two. Thanks to Pointgold for referring us to Dr. Ramsey. He is fabulous!


 
We love him, and the dogs do, too! Zoom is outta that crate and in that clinic in a heartbeat! She has a crush on Dr. Dave... :curtain:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige is only 14wks but when he hits 2yrs of age all of his clearance will be done.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it only lets me vote once...I have 3 dogs, and the answers are different for each of them.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> it only lets me vote once...QUOTE]
> 
> I had the same thing happen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know if the poll can be made so that someone with multiple dogs can vote for each one. Mods?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

To anyone in the DFW area--a CERF clinic is offered at a big Health Fair in Carrollton TX on August 28. I posted the PDF announcement for the clinic in the Events Section of the Forum. The ophthalmologist doing the exams is Dr. Ring at the large ophthalmology clinic in Addison.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Dallas Gold! I plan to have Bella examined, even though she is only 6 months old. I had read this on an ophthalmologist's website: Because inherited eye diseases can appear at anytime during an animal's lifetime, CERF examinations can be done as early as 6 weeks of age and are required annually. 

I figured I would go ahead and have the CERF exam done now, then if all clear, again at 2 and annually thereafter. Maybe it's overkill, but I don't want to take any chances. 

**Dallas Gold ~ do you think I should do any of the other exams? Cardiac? The deadline to sign up is today, so I guess I need to get my act together and get it in!



Dallas Gold said:


> To anyone in the DFW area--a CERF clinic is offered at a big Health Fair in Carrollton TX on August 28. I posted the PDF announcement for the clinic in the Events Section of the Forum. The ophthalmologist doing the exams is Dr. Ring at the large ophthalmology clinic in Addison.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Thanks Dallas Gold! I plan to have Bella examined, even though she is only 6 months old. I had read this on an ophthalmologist's website: Because inherited eye diseases can appear at anytime during an animal's lifetime, CERF examinations can be done as early as 6 weeks of age and are required annually.
> 
> I figured I would go ahead and have the CERF exam done now, then if all clear, again at 2 and annually thereafter. Maybe it's overkill, but I don't want to take any chances.
> 
> **Dallas Gold ~ do you think I should do any of the other exams? Cardiac? The deadline to sign up is today, so I guess I need to get my act together and get it in!


If I were in your shoes I'd get everything you can done because it's cheaper than at a regular veterinary clinic. I'd be doing it for Toby but he is getting semi-annual cardiac ultrasounds/echo cardiograms already due to some mitral valve regurgitation. He's also getting an ERG and eye ultrasound next Tuesday for possible double cataract surgery in September. We did a CERF knowing he wouldn't pass due to his cataracts. Thankfully he doesn't have PU or glaucoma, though glaucoma is a possible side effect of cataract removal.

I noticed they have DNA testing available for exercise intolerance and a few other health conditions. That sounds interesting and I'd like to know more about that.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I don't know if the poll can be made so that someone with multiple dogs can vote for each one. Mods?


 
Sorry, unfortunately the polls for the boards are basic with features and can only have a member vote once, no matter if it is a multiple choice poll or single choice poll that is selected.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I looked up CERF clinics in San Diego and it said that AKC number (or equivalent permanent id number) is required. If my dog isn't AKC registered, do you know if a microchip number satisfies the requirement as a perm. id number?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Thanks Dallas Gold! I plan to have Bella examined, even though she is only 6 months old. I had read this on an ophthalmologist's website: Because inherited eye diseases can appear at anytime during an animal's lifetime, CERF examinations can be done as early as 6 weeks of age and are required annually.
> 
> I figured I would go ahead and have the CERF exam done now, then if all clear, again at 2 and annually thereafter. Maybe it's overkill, but I don't want to take any chances.
> 
> **Dallas Gold ~ do you think I should do any of the other exams? Cardiac? The deadline to sign up is today, so I guess I need to get my act together and get it in!


 
I contacted the girl who is doing the registration by email and she said she can take more CERFs or cardiac checks. You might want to email and tell her that the forms and check will be sent today so she'll hold a spot and expect you. That's what I did. Penny and Maggie will finally get their check. CERF clinics around here are few and far between which really shocks me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I looked up CERF clinics in San Diego and it said that AKC number (or equivalent permanent id number) is required. If my dog isn't AKC registered, do you know if a microchip number satisfies the requirement as a perm. id number?


 
Marlene, I would bet that is to send in the forms, but for the check itself I doubt it is needed. Hope one of the breeders chimes in.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey actually has his CERF exam this Sunday. I also marked that I engage in competitive events. Jersey was diagnosed with an iris cyst last year... I am very very hopeful that he will never be diagnosed with anything more serious than that. Ozzie has an exam scheduled for Sunday too, but not technically CERF. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Marlene, I would bet that is to send in the forms, but for the check itself I doubt it is needed. Hope one of the breeders chimes in.


 
You CAN send in the form w/o a registration number. Write in "Not Registered", and shade in all zeros. 
Put the microchip number in the Perm ID section.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Until today, I hadn't given any thought about taking Ben to an eye specialist when he's not having any serious problems. Given how expensive even routine vet exams are, I just figured that if there wasn't an obvious issue, why spend hundreds of dollars for a specialist. However, if there are clinics in our area, I'd be willing to take the time. Time to google veterinary eye doctors.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

GinnyinPA said:


> Until today, I hadn't given any thought about taking Ben to an eye specialist when he's not having any serious problems. Given how expensive even routine vet exams are, I just figured that if there wasn't an obvious issue, why spend hundreds of dollars for a specialist. However, if there are clinics in our area, I'd be willing to take the time. Time to google veterinary eye doctors.


If you go to offa.org and click where it says "Clinics" it will list by date the various clinics being held around the country. Most of them offer the eye examinations, but make sure you double check what is being offered. They are very reasonable at these clinics, much moreso than setting up a regular appointment with a specialist. Happy hunting, hope you find one close!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> If you go to offa.org and click where it says "Clinics" it will list by date the various clinics being held around the country. Most of them offer the eye examinations, but make sure you double check what is being offered. They are very reasonable at these clinics, much moreso than setting up a regular appointment with a specialist. Happy hunting, hope you find one close!!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Not only that but some ophthalmology clinics (like here in Dallas) require a referral from a regular veterinarian before they will see you, meaning the owner relies on the non-specialist veterinarian to make an assessment and that may not be their forte.


----------

